# **** question



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Have a question.

I'm sure at least some of you saw Gordon Ramsey's H..ell's kitchen.

In season 6 there was some tough cookie marine, that said he's nobody's b..tch. He said:

"I ain't no b..tch. I am no your b..tch."

Wouldn't be more correct to say "I ain't A b..tch. I am noT your b..tch"? This question bugs me a little. Like double negative is not right, right?

Please see the reference


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It would be correct, but they are English after all.

For a country who practically invented the language, they sure seem to be the ones who want to butcher it the most.

eg, 'Is it enny gd"


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I get the impression that incorrect grammar is not that guy's biggest problem :lol:


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

HAHAHA, ME and the wife love that stuff. I wannabe chef ramsays bodygaurd. Ill be broomspearing poeple.


----------

